# Acknowledgement?



## tobeornot (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi There. Can anyone help?

I sent my skilled worker application to NS on the 3rd November by courier, cofirmed through tracking it has been received.

I was kinda expecting to have received at least an acknowledgement by now, but not heard a bean. Have trawled through the net to see if there are previous posts on timelines for receipt of first correspondence but can't find anything to manage my expectations. 

Can anyone else please let me know thier experiences of this.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------

